# Adding a switch to a molex connector?



## absentlySocial (Jul 9, 2004)

ok, this is what im trying to do.

i have 7 case fans, one vpu fan, and 5 sets of lights. all of which, do not need to be on. its fine when im awake, but its kind of hard to sleep.

so what i was thinking was maybe i could take a molex connector, and add a toggle switch to it. and then add all the fans and lights to the string after that toggle switch. thus making it turn power on and off to them.

has anyone heard of this before?
anyone know a place that can walk me through it?
i tried myself, and it just didnt work. but i could have the connection wrong about 100 different ways.

thanks in advance,
Vern


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well if all the lights/fans run on 12V you just cut the +12V wire on that particular string and solder a normal 2way switch into the line. Thats a 3 minute job and you cant really do anything wrong.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Actually i just came across this:

http://www.directron.com/switch.html


----------



## absentlySocial (Jul 9, 2004)

so yellow is +12v, right.

i did with cut and sodered it. but the switch i have is lighted, so there are three points i can soder too. i dont really care about the light though.

the wires running to the lights and the vpu fan are yellow and black, but the the case fans are red and black. does that mean they arent 12v?

i cut and sodered the wire to the switch, but it didnt work. could it might be backwards, or does that not matter?

ill play around with it some more tonight. because i've already bought the stuff for it, and the rocker switch is perfect for where i want to put it.


----------



## absentlySocial (Jul 9, 2004)

ok, so i got a different toggle switch i had to work. thanks alot dude.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

can you post some pics I would like to see how it came out


----------



## absentlySocial (Jul 9, 2004)

sure, here you go.

























plus it turns off 8 fans, so it gets a lot more quiet.

excuse the dust, heh


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

dang dude thats alot of cables in there what you packing ? but i like the idea of the switch on the top not bad


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Is that pile of cables part of the case design ? lol Just kidding...

Just an idea - with the cables neatly sleeved and/ or tucked out of the way you could probably run 2 fans instead of 8 and still have the same airlfow ...

;-)


----------



## absentlySocial (Jul 9, 2004)

haha, i have a 560w thermaltake purepower power supply.

its still a work in progress. its still way messy in there(as you can see) because im constantly moving things. so its easier to have it messy, for right noiw at least.


----------

